
Three Groovy String methods that will make your life Groovier - groovydev81
https://e.printstacktrace.blog/groovy-string-methods-that-will-make-your-life-groovier/
======
zmmmmm
Some of these I wouldn't want to use outside of a one-off scripting
environment.

The double edged sword of Groovy is that on the one hand the kitchen sink
approach means just about anything you want to do is built in. But the
downside is, achieving a comprehensive knowledge of all its capabilities is
almost impossible, and relying on everyone in your team understanding the
magic inherent in these methods generates huge amounts of quirky bugs, wasted
time and frustration.

I do like Groovy a lot, but I prefer to stick to its core for these reasons
and rarely use the exotic enhancements.

